# How to make your goat pee on commmand :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

here is quick video of how you can make your goat pee on demand. Am working with video editing programs on a trial basis, thats why there is text on this video.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

The real question is: how can we make them NOT pee on command?


----------

